# Sourdough English Muffins



## hog warden (Dec 9, 2009)

Testing a few more recipes with this stuff. For reference, the fed starter went to bed yesterday looking like this:



By noon today, it had grown in the cold refrigerator to this:



Not much experience with this form of livestock, but it seems to me to be chugging along as well as could be expected.

English muffins started the night before with a sponge mix of 1 part starter, 1 part milk and 2 parts flour and let it work overnight. This morning, it got an extra 1 part of flour, along with some salt, sugar and baking soda. Worked it a bit, then rolled it out, cut out the muffins and let them rise for a couple hours. Then on to an ungreased skillet to toast:



Toasted them for 20 minutes.....5 minutes a side and flipped over twice:



End product:



I suspect one of these may see duty as a part of a sausage, egg and cheese muffin in the morning.


----------



## rivet (Dec 9, 2009)

Incredible! What perfect muffins, and by the looks of them they'll taste just as good. Thanks for sharing your work, mind sharing the recipe? That is a hafta-do in my book. 

Definitely well earned points to you, my friend!


----------



## treegje (Dec 9, 2009)

Those look pretty darn good. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## hog warden (Dec 9, 2009)

If you have the starter, it's easy enough. I don't know squat about this and it turned out well. I cut the recipe below in half and got 7 muffins.

********************

Sometime before you go to bed, for a baker's dozen muffins, combine into a glass mixing bowl:

Sponge:

1 cup starter
1 cup warm milk
2 cups flour

Mix until smooth, cover with plastic and a towel and place in a warm place overnight. 

Next morning, combine:

1 cup flour
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda
2 TBS sugar

After the above is mixed together, combine them with the starter sponge. Mix until the dough is smooth. It may be a little sticky. If too sticky, blend in a little more flour. Turn out on a lightly floured surface and knead lightly for about 5 minutes. Add just enough flour to keep your hands from sticking while you are kneading.

Once it turns soft and pliable, cover with a towel and let the dough rest for 10 minutes, then roll out to a thickness of about 3/4 inch. Let rest again for 10 to 15 minutes, then cut out with 3 inch biscuit cutter (or tuna can with both ends cut out). Sprinkle a light dusting of cornmeal onto a sheet of waxed paper or cutting board, put the muffins out and sprinkle more cornmeal on the top. Set aside to rise for 1 to 2 hours (depending on temps). It won't rise all that much.

Warm an ungreased grill or iron skillet over med low heat. Toast for about 20 minutes, turning every 5 minutes to keep from burning. Cool on racks. Slice after they have cooled to room temps. 

Store in a plastic bag or freeze and use as needed.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2009)

Man oh Man Hog you blewn me away with the sour dough yesterday and now you got this english muffins and they look fabuolous. Man I have to start making them but I like making sausage right now.


----------



## alx (Dec 9, 2009)

Those look sweet Warden....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sourdough recorded goes back to egyptian times for the non-initiated.Some folk think it was really popularized with the jewish folk wandering in the desert and the unleavened bread etc.....

Nice looking culture Warden......


----------

